# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  КВ-85(PST 1:72)

## dutic

Ещё одна моя моделька "для отдыха".
За основу взят набор от "PST" и немного доработан.
Сильно загрязнять технику в этом масштабе я не люблю,так что не взыщите.

----------


## dutic

И ещё фото:

----------

